# Ht ice blue rods



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

Anybody use the ht ice blue ultra light rods. They are cheap just wondering if there worth the 10 bucks or a waste of money. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KILLnGRILL (May 9, 2003)

I've got 3 and I love them .For $10 you can't beat them.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Use them for smelt fishing. They work great. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah they look real sensitive, and that's what I want since I fish mainly for perch. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I have about a half dozen and use them for smelt, pan fish and perch. I like the 36" ultra light for smelt and the 24" ultra light for perch and pan fish.


----------



## slowpoke69 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have the 36" and absolutely love it. I use it for pan fish. Gonna try for smelt this year.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I have the 30. Bass and pike are a thrill on them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HuntingTimeYet (Jul 19, 2007)

I have one and it has done good for me in the past for perch.


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Its all I use for gills. For 10 bucks you cant beat em. Always think about upgrading but I just cant get myself to do it. Rather spend that money on more jigs and good reels.


----------



## Garrettsdad (Dec 28, 2010)

I have used them for years, great bang for the buck! Don't get the 18" rod though, the tip breaks easily. 24 is perfect


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I own about a dozen of them.. For the money you cant beat them..The 30" and the 36" are my go to rods for pan fish.. Their very sensitive, and have a great backbone for fighting larger fish if you hook into one.. Like said above, i looked to up grade to a different rod but I cant bring myself to do it.. Thats why I own so many of them..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Have 10 of them 18" - 48", great little rod. Comfortable feel with consistent action. More than adequate rod for panfish, spend more for a brand name/ status symbol type if you want but they really won't be better than these. Better off dropping your money on top grade line and jigs, that's all that really ever gets near the fish you're after. A dowel rod with good line and jigs will catch fish


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I have 1 in the 30" and love it for panfish, however I'll be getting a couple in the 36" too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a few took a bit to get used to setting the hook for perch in deep water but once I did love'em
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## no thyme (Jun 25, 2009)

they are the bomb!! buy several of each size!!! u can afford it! put a good reel on them and dont even mess with spring bobbers at all!! cheap and take a beating ! as sensative as they come based on the weight of the jig u use. for perch and gills they are awsome, for smelt there is no better!!! i use the short one for smelt 18 in i believe, sit over the hole and stick it 2 them, ive even caught mid sized pike and lakers on the 18 in with 1 # tess and halis... hang on its a ride but the rods flat out work. :lol:


----------



## Tailchaser (Jun 15, 2007)

I have used all the different sizes of HT's & like stated very good rods for the $$$. I also broke the smaller rod. The tips are to fragile. 
Bass Pro sells one put out by Schooley, that is about the same rod. They are green instead of blue & called Arctic Blue. $10.00. I put a fly reel on a 24" one. It's my spoon rod.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

They are like using the whippiest noodle rod for 8# steelhead..........when you use them on hard water smelt fishing!!!! I've caught a few jumbo perch on mine too, but I got a tad nervous, especially on the hookset. I believe I have the 24" model. They're great smelt/gill rods though.


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

I have 2-18's, two 32's, and one 24, freakin awesome rods! I have 6 or so more expensive rods but the 32ul blues are my go to panny rods. No spring bobber needed best value in ice fishin if you ask me. I just wish I would of tried them before I bought the more expensive rods I own lol.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Ice blues is all I use for pannies......no spring bobber needed..


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

i just picked up 2 of them with micro fly reels. all we need is some ice now.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> nothing against the raisinrat... but he's allways trying to upsell.... plus he may get a kick back or to on the rods... not theirs a problem with that...:lol:
> I like the cheapest I can get... I break so many rods per year... I'm terrible with equipment....


lol Kick backs I would love me some kick backs. I wouldn't mind some extra money. I break a good 4 to 10 ice rods every year it seems and many of them are the cheap fiberglass rods.I like the ice blues has much everyone else on here, but they do have some draw backs.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have one of the 18"ers, as for setting the hook, lot's of river salmon and steelhead have taught me to nail it home when you get a little bump. I bought it for sightfishing gills and it is the cats meow for that purpose, plus it's proven capable of handling slightly larger adversaries.


----------



## MichiganWalleye (Jul 19, 2010)

Now that's 'Livin the High Life'


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

MichiganWalleye said:


> Now that's 'Livin the High Life'


hahaha you gotta drink a lot of the ghetto gold to get a free shirt... :lol:


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

the presentation catchs the fish, if your over them... the rod is the simple tool to get them to the top.... hi end gear, rods,reels ect... for panfishing is just silly.... watch some of the pro ice angler's ... some times there using a the simplest of all... schoolys... 
If your fishing 20' and less, which most of us do, for Gills and panfish... you don't need that $19.99 and up ice rod.... I don't watch a rod tip when fishing for panny's, I'm a line watcher....

If I'm on a system/lake fishing 25'+ water for perch or other fish then I use the higher end rod, reel, low stretch line ect.... just for the simple fact of a good hook set.... softer tip and stronger back bone...


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

I've never broken a rod while fishing. I have lost a rod down a hole tho.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

raisinrat said:


> I break a good 4 to 10 ice rods every year it seems and many of them are the cheap fiberglass rods.


???? 

Don't you have some fancy shmancy rod case??


----------



## WillyG (Mar 26, 2009)

raisinrat said:


> lol Kick backs I would love me some kick backs. I wouldn't mind some extra money. I break a good 4 to 10 ice rods every year it seems and many of them are the cheap fiberglass rods.I like the ice blues has much everyone else on here, but they do have some draw backs.


 Wow what are you doing with your rods?? I have been Ice fishing for 40 years and i can only remember breaking 2 rods.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

most of the rods I have broken have been in a bucket and have tumbled around from sliding around in the back of a pickup... and generally it the tip that has broken off...


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

WillyG said:


> Wow what are you doing with your rods?? I have been Ice fishing for 40 years and i can only remember breaking 2 rods.


I am hard on gear. 



stinky reinke said:


> Don't you have some fancy shmancy rod case??


I have been working on some rod storage things over the past few years I only broke 2 last year so its getting closer to a great system. I got brand new system in mind this year just have yet to start building it. I will be posting pic's of it when its done.


----------



## JClark23 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have 2 ice blue rods, for the money, you can't beat it!


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Another nice cheap UL rod is from South Bend, just like the Ice Blues..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

